# is this best SEO practice?



## BWigs22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Will I get bets SEO results if I put my blog on the first or landing page of my domain with the idea that the blog will be updated daily with new info and the crawlers will hit your first page the most since its most pertinent? anything insights would be appreciated, thanks so much!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For SEO you need to have some form of relevant content. The landing page should be relevant with a good taxonomy for the site. Search engines change how they rate sites all the time so what works today may not work down the road. 

Make sure you have the following:
Each page should have it's own title with relevant words to the content
Pages should be logically organized
Pages should have searchable text in them so the search engines pick them up
Register with the search engines
Use keywords and meta tags that are relevant

and don't ever try to scam your way into SEO. It will backfire at some point. Good content and relevant material in a well organized site will go a long way.


----------



## BWigs22 (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks for your post but I realize all of that, if its relevant information though would it be advantageous to put it on the main page?


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

If the primary goal of your visitor is to access the information contained in your blog, then yes put it on the home page. If their goal is to find and buy your products/shirts, then the blog content is less relevant.

It's all about serving your audience best, not SEO. Google's engine is tuned constantly to try and suggest the content that is most relevant to the searcher. Be relevant and you'll show up.


----------



## mikehesson001 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

What you want to do with your site???

Do you want to sale or you want to provide Blogging???

If you want to provide the Blog to people than put it at home page.
and
if you want to sale something online than kindly don't make your home page with blogs.

Thanks and Regards,

Mike


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you should have to create blog along with your website to get more traffic at your site, your right blog updates daily due to this Google drive more traffic towards your posts by this you'll get some visits at your business side.


----------



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Also consider your off page SEO, Google has to consider what is happening SEO wise with your page, with keywords, content and title etc, but also what kind of links are pointing at your pages from other websites giving what Google calls 'authority' and PR rank. 

More about it here:
21 Off-Page SEO Strategies to Build Your Online Reputation - YouMoz | SEOmoz


----------

